# 3dFX-Emulator gesucht



## stain (31. März 2007)

Ich suche einen guten 3dFX-Emulator für Windows XP.
Ich würde gerne mal wieder ein paar alte Spiele spielen...


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. März 2007)

Welche Spiele sind das denn?
In den meisten fällen kommt man ohne Emulator, und wenn nicht dann mit der Dosbox aus.
Da ich selber ein riesen Fan meiner ganzen alten Spiele bin hab ich da schon einige Erfahrung sammeln können 

Nur Commandos 1 will nicht laufen weilich bei eBay ne US Version gekauft hab. Wer rechnet auch damit dass die sich einem deutschem Windows verweigert


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2007)

Stell einfach mal die Ländereinstellungen in Windows auf Englisch (US). Das hilft


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. April 2007)

Da hat mans wieder.
Die Lösung war derart naheliegend dassich von selber nicht draufgekommen bin 
Danke


----------



## stain (2. April 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Welche Spiele sind das denn?
> In den meisten fällen kommt man ohne Emulator, und wenn nicht dann mit der Dosbox aus.
> Da ich selber ein riesen Fan meiner ganzen alten Spiele bin hab ich da schon einige Erfahrung sammeln können
> 
> Nur Commandos 1 will nicht laufen weilich bei eBay ne US Version gekauft hab. Wer rechnet auch damit dass die sich einem deutschem Windows verweigert



Ok, ich habe die DosBox heruntergeladen und installiert. Wie kann ich aber jetzt damit ein Spiel starten?


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

Hast du denn schon mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus probiert? Und um welches Spiel geht es überhaupt?


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. April 2007)

Lad dir zur Dosbox D-Fend (ne Gui für die Dosbox), das ist um einiges einfacher zu handhaben.
Und am Ende ist es immernoch am entscheidensten welche Spiele du nun zum laufen bringen willst. Viele sind nämlich auch in der Dosbox nicht lauffähig. Deswegen hab ich mitlerweile Windows 95 auf ner Virtuellen Maschine aufgesetzt


----------



## stain (2. April 2007)

Also es handelt sichnicht unbedingt für ein altes Spiel, aber in den Systemanforderungen steht, dass man eine 3dFX-Grafikkarte braucht.
Das Spiel heißt Clusterball.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

Naja... hast du es schon mal einfach probiert mit deiner aktuellen Karte?


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. April 2007)

Von der Clusterball Homepage


> *System requirements
> *CPU: Pentium II 233 MHz processor or similar (400 MHz recommended)
> System memory: 64 MB RAM
> Free hard drive space: 25 MB
> ...



Es geht also wohl auch mit OpenGL.
Und einen der beiden Standarts sollte deine Karte eigentlich unterstützen.
Versuch doch einfach mal das Spiel zu starten. Wenn dann eine Fehlermeldung kommt, dann kannst du dir Gedanken darüber machen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

OpenGL ist eigentlich bei jeder aktuellen und alten Grafikkarte Standard... ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass mit §Dfx evtl. DirectX gemeint sein könnte und nicht konkret jetzt das Modell?


----------



## stain (2. April 2007)

Meine Grafikkarte ist NVidia GeForce 7200 LE 128MB.
Es kommt zwar keine Fehlermeldung aber irgendwie ist alles so langsam.
Schon im Hauptmenü rückelt die Maus ohne Ende.
Das Spiel hat sogar mit meinem alten PC (433MHz, 16MB [oder weniger] Grafikkarte) mit Windows 98 funktioniert.
Bi einem Freund, der Windows 98 hat und dessen PC schneller ist funktioniert es auch nicht und wieder ein anderer benutzt Windows XP und bei ihm funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Als dieser den PC formatiert hatte und Clusterball neu installiert hat, klappte es auf einmal nicht mehr.

Ich verstehe das einfach nicht...

EDIT: Mein PC hat 2 GHz. Ich denke das reicht auch, da ja eigentlich nur 233MHz erforderlich sind.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

Es gibt Spiele, die unter XP nicht richtig laufen... der schon erwähnte Kompatibilitätsmodus könnte helfen.


----------



## stain (2. April 2007)

Aber in den Systemanforderungen steht ja, dass es auch mit Windows XP läuft.
Den Kompatibilitätsmodus habe ich auch schon einmal ausprobiert, jedoch leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. April 2007)

Hast du mal einen anderen Grafiktreiber probiert ?
Welche DirectX Version ist installiert ?

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich mal im offiziellem Forum von Clusterball nachfragen.

Edit: In den F.A.Q. stehen auch einige Tips für Performanceprobleme.
http://www.clusterball.com/game/gameinfo.php?f=faq


----------



## stain (2. April 2007)

Ich hab ederzeit DirectX 9.0c installiert.
Soviel ich weiß ist dies auch die neuste Version.

Was meinst du mit anderem Grafiktreiber? Ich dachte es gibt immer nur einen Treiber...


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. April 2007)

Eine neuere oder ältere Version des Grafiktreibers.


----------



## stain (2. April 2007)

Ich versuche mal einen Treiber zu finden...

EDIT:
Also, ich habe einen älteren Treiber installiert und es funktioniert immernoch nicht


----------



## stain (4. April 2007)

Gibt es denn kein Programm mit dem man Clusterball mit meiner Grafikkarte kompatibel machen kann?
Es soll so ähnlich funktionieren wie der Kompatibilitätsmodus von Microsoft Windows XP.
Nur dass ich dann eben die Grafikkarte mit dem Spiel kompatibel mache.


----------

